# secured lost pigeon



## Patricia DeLeon (Apr 17, 2010)

Yes, I just secured a white banded pigeon and have its numbers. What do I do next. Who can I contact to help?


----------



## Guest (Apr 17, 2010)

Patricia DeLeon said:


> Yes, I just secured a white banded pigeon and have its numbers. What do I do next. Who can I contact to help?


if you let us know what the band says someone can tell you who to call


----------



## Patricia DeLeon (Apr 17, 2010)

I live in Germantown, MD and the band says:
M.Shoukouhi
2009
1388


----------



## Guest (Apr 17, 2010)

Patricia DeLeon said:


> I live in Germantown, MD and the band says:
> M.Shoukouhi
> 2009
> 1388


is there an AU or and IF on there anywhere ? maybe that name will be in your phone book ?


----------



## Patricia DeLeon (Apr 17, 2010)

No, there isn't. Only the name. I will try finding the name.


----------



## re lee (Jan 4, 2003)

Patricia DeLeon said:


> I live in Germantown, MD and the band says:
> M.Shoukouhi
> 2009
> 1388


Sounds like a personal band With no phone number or address. Makes it harder to find the person. Probably A white dove release Bird. You may check local phone numbers


----------



## Patricia DeLeon (Apr 17, 2010)

What is a white dove release bird? Would the owner be wanting or expecting the bird to return?


----------



## Guest (Apr 18, 2010)

a white dove release bird is one where someone that uses their birds for releases at weddings, funerals or any type of special event like here http://www.white-dove-releases.com/


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

*Here Is An Old Thread ..*

Though there was a sad ending in the old thread, the owner of this current bird seems to be the same as in this old thread. Not much helpful info in the old thread, I'm afraid.

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/f20/i...omeone-can-help-locate-the-owner-22075-2.html

Terry


----------



## Guest (Apr 18, 2010)

all I got to say then is either keep this bird or try to find someone else to take it in for you ... pigeons do make great pets and are pretty good companion animals too boot


----------



## alienbaby (Aug 14, 2009)

Wow, I sure hope you'll be able to help this bird find its home (or a new home), Patricia. Thank you for taking him in! 

What a sad story --Re: the old thread. The name on the band differs a little in the old thread: *Mike Shokouhi* Notice the missing 'u' in the last name? Also 'Mike' has changed to 'M'. 
It does sound like it might be the same owner. Hopefully you'll have luck checking the phonebook!

I guess as another option you could try to phone the people in MD who are listed in the White Dove Release site that Lakota Loft shared. Maybe they might know the owner?
http://www.white-dove-releases.com/maryland.htm

Good luck with your search!


----------

